

Amber: a server-side plugin to keep links working on blogs and websites - sygma
http://amberlink.org

======
kozhevnikov
Please, for the love of all that is scrolly, stop messing with basic browser
functionality. It seems to have not one but two (!) scroll plugins, but no one
bothered to test how annoying it would on a mac.

------
zzalpha
Well that's an unfortunate choice of project name: [http://amber-
lang.net/](http://amber-lang.net/)

------
steventhedev
Will they be releasing the source anytime soon?

It's a great idea, and one that we've long needed a solution for. However,
could this possibly be done as a JS snippet that uses a central server by
default, to make it easier to integrate into static sites? As-is, it isn't
much use for my blog, or many others who use popular blogging platforms (which
allow you to embed whatever JS you want, but you sure as hell can't install a
server plugin)

This is the article that first made me aware of the problem:
[http://www.gwern.net/Archiving%20URLs](http://www.gwern.net/Archiving%20URLs)

------
ckluis
It would be cool if it could auto “no-follow” any url’s affected by link rot.

